# moving soon.... need advice



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

So I'm gonna be moving soon, and I have no idea how to do this...... Help please. Advice?


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

How far u got to move them. Short travel empty tank about half to 3\4 empty an u can leave fish in the tank. Long travel put the fish in bags with air and carry in cooler or just put the fish in the cooler. Also what size of tank cause the bigger the tank the harder to move


----------



## johnmark03 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey I think you will put the fishes in the bag and when you reached at your new place then put the fishes in the tank...


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

55 long.... And like 10 mins up the road.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would just put the fish, décor, and filter into 5 gal buckets. Never move a tank that size with water or you may end up with a busted tank.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I have moved a lot. I have three tanks. 20, 33 and 55 gallons. I always empty the water, it's easier to move the tanks. I usually borrow a pick up truck and wrap the tank in a heavy blanket and set stuff around the tank to prevent movement. I siphon the current water in the tank into a crab pot, that way the fish won't go into shock. I have not lost a fish yet or broken a tank. I can tell you though it's not easy on the nerves... Sigh, one day I will no longer need to move and can set up a salt water tank. Good luck!


----------



## AshG (May 25, 2013)

I move a lot, from AZ to NY, to CO, back to NY in the last 6 or so years. Thanks to the Army.
Anyway, short moves are the easy ones, I drain the tank completely and put the fish in something that won't tip over (I really like those big 64 oz drinks from like 7-11 they fit in the truck cup holder so it won't dump) and wrap the tank up well, set the filter and heater down in it - then go set it up immediately. It's the last thing I ever move because of weight and I know it's going to be time consuming, so usually its own trip completely. That way, I'm not concerned about getting anything else out of the truck, just setting up the tank.
The big 64 oz cups are not only stable but the hold a good amount of water so the fish can cope for quite awhile.

I don't know what to do about long moves, I usually give my fish away and start over. I'm moving to Texas this fall and really want to bring my fish with me though.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

On long moves which I did from Ca to Ok I used ice chests and battery powered air pumps. Took a few gallons of water to do a water change if needed.


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

Well it's only about 10 mins away, I think IM going to put them in an igloo cooler and try to preserve as much of the water as possible... Let the tank start to settle while I acclimate ... Could I transport in Ziploc bags to keep them separate.?


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

As a student with a 40 gal in my college apt this may be my area of most expertise haha! What I use for my 1 hour 45 min car ride is first get a big bucket, at least a ten gallon bucket. I use a 15 gal bucket that I got at walmart. I fill most of the remaining water into the bucket and move the fish into the bucket as well. I then carry out the empty tank to my car, follwed by the bucket of fish. When you get to the destination fill the tank up 1/4 of the way with new water and dump the bucket in with all the fish in it. I've done this 4 different times and no fish has ever died. I have once had fin damage from the trip but solved it quickly with melafix.

Edit: Also none of my fish have fought during the trip as they are all equally frightened and have no territory in the bucket.


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

Oh yeah totally forgot to mention the filters. I empty the water out of the filters but don't touch anything else inside of them. Put them each into a grocery store plastic bag and transport them with your empty tank. Leaving all the stuff (except water) in the filters has helped me do seamless tank moves without having to re cycle. Also leave all the substrate in the tank during transfer.


----------



## AshG (May 25, 2013)

I did this when I started up my new tank - I took one of the dirty filters out of the smaller tank and put it behind the big new filter, and added in the feeder fish. I had obvious bacterial bloom within about 36 hours, and it's clear now, but ammonia is still a bit high.

But, when I do local moves, I don't clean out the filter either, just dump the water out and start it back up the way it is when I get water in the new tank.


----------



## Nappy (Nov 24, 2010)

Actually is no big deal. This is what I did when I moved a year ago with my 200 liter tank.

1- Took my fish carefully and placed them in a tall bucket. 
2- Took the plants out and put them over the fish (they usually get stressed during transport, so the plats help them calm down)
3- Placed all the water I could in a 55 gallon plastic barrel (those with a steel clamp over the cap) and with some help moved it into my car and to the new place. 
4- Then I removed the remaining water from the gravel and discarded that one. 
5- The tank itself I put it in my car and again went to the new place. 
6- The stand (which is quite big) isn't actually too heavy, so it went on another trip. 
7- The last items were my sump filter and the bucket with the fish. 

Once I was at the new place with the whole thing, I re planted the plants, re-ordered some of the ornaments, set my sump in place, put the water again replacing about 40 liters (their usual weekly dose), let it cycle for around an hour and as soon as the water was crystal clear I replaced the fish. This whole process took me about 4 hours, without casualties. I hope this helps =).


----------

